#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Baker-Zyste nach Meniskus-OP >

## Mariele

Hallo,  mein Mann hat sich vor ca. 9 Wochen am Meniskus operieren lassen und zwar in einer bekannten Sportklinik, da er der Meinung war, es dort mit den richtigen Spezialisten zu tun zu haben. Die OP war minimalinvasiv und ambulant. Man hatte ihm gesagt, er könne nach 2 Wochen wieder arbeiten, was ich aber schon für übertrieben hielt, da er als Kundendiensttechniker viel hocken und knien muss.  Leider gibt es bis heute keine Besserung seiner Schmerzen, Schwellungen und des Drucks im Knie und in der Kniekehle hat sich eine Geschwulst gebildet, die jetzt vom Radiologen nach MRT als Baker-Zyste identifiziert wurde. Der Arzt in der Sportklinik hat ihn letzte Woche erneut untersucht, nachdem er sich quasi einen Termin erzwungen hatte und ihm erst mal gesagt, er solle mal bedenken, wie alt er sei (64) und er solle doch in Rente gehen. Nach der Untersuchung meinte er dann, da müsse wohl bei der OP etwas übersehen worden sein und es müsse vielleicht doch eine Arthrose geben, die die Zyste verursacht hat. Wahrscheinlich muss er sich noch einmal operieren lassen.  Nach der OP hatte uns der entlassende Arzt Fotos des Knie-Inneren gezeigt und gesagt, es bestehe keinerlei Arthrose und es habe sich nur um einen Korbhenkelriss des Meniskus gehandelt.  Kann jemand eine wirklich gute und spezialisierte Klinik für Knieprobleme in NRW empfehlen?

----------

